# help with Chechen



## Tony (Apr 15, 2015)

So I'm making an end grain cutting board for @WoodLove out of Chechen and I've never worked with it before. Normally I use Titebond ll and finish with mineral oil. Will this work or what should I use? Anything else I need to know/do? Thanks for your input! Tony


----------



## JR Parks (Apr 15, 2015)

Tony,
I have made a few boxes. Seems to glue normally. The pieces I had moved a little after resawing even tho MC was low. Otherwise looks good. Jim


----------



## Tony (Apr 15, 2015)

JR Parks said:


> Tony,
> I have made a few boxes. Seems to glue normally. The pieces I had moved a little after resawing even tho MC was low. Otherwise looks good. Jim



That wood movement could be a problem on a cutting board. Did they move any more later? Anybody have ideas?


----------



## JR Parks (Apr 15, 2015)

They seemed to behave after I let them set a while. The boxes turned out fine.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 15, 2015)

I've used it some, it glues fine, but it is a very hard wood, and probably has more movement that average. Jamie's humidity is going to be a lot higher than yours, so your joints could eventually fail for that reason, (wood swelling) plus it would also be mighty hard on your knife edges, if it it is meant to be a user, and not a looker... Mesquite is a much safer bet for sending to a dramatically different climate, given it's stability. I've had a couple of bad experiences with sending end-grain cutting boards to other climates...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 15, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> I've used it some, it glues fine, but it is a very hard wood, and probably has more movement that average. Jamie's humidity is going to be a lot higher than yours, so your joints could eventually fail for that reason, (wood swelling) plus it would also be mighty hard on your knife edges, if it it is meant to be a user, and not a looker... Mesquite is a much safer bet for sending to a dramatically different climate, given it's stability. I've had a couple of bad experiences with sending end-grain cutting boards to other climates...



Thanks Barry, I hadn't thought about the humidity change, that gives me something else to worry about

He sent me the Chechen, wants it to match his countertops. I guess we'll see. Tony


----------

